# Venting a water closet.



## cityplumbing

I was wondering what everyone's opinion is on the maximum distance that you would put a vent connection from a water closet.


----------



## OldSchool

cityplumbing said:


> I was wondering what everyone's opinion is on the maximum distance that you would put a vent connection from a water closet.


Opinion would not matter ... It's what it is in code book

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## U666A

Ontario. No more than 1 meter in the vertical plane, 3 meters in the horizontal plane.


----------



## cityplumbing

OldSchool said:


> Opinion would not matter ... It's what it is in code book
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


I asked the question because I was browsing the vent section in my code book. It reads. The developed length of the fixture drain from trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.

Now, what would be your opinion for the maximum distance from trap to vent fitting you would feel comfortable based on this in the code book?


----------



## user8031

cityplumbing said:


> I was wondering what everyone's opinion is on the maximum distance that you would put a vent connection from a water closet.


Even though our opinions do not count on this one, 12 feet is the magic number here.


----------



## user8031

cityplumbing said:


> I asked the question because I was browsing the vent section in my code book. It reads. The developed length of the fixture drain from trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.
> 
> Now, what would be your opinion for the maximum distance from trap to vent fitting you would feel comfortable based on this in the codebook?


I am going to take a shot at this. In certain cases, we can have a 3" trap, 24 feet from the vent! Here is how:

Section 906.2 states, The vent for a fixture drain, except where serving a fixture with integral traps, such as water closets, shall connect above the weir of the fixture trap being vented. The total SLOPE shall not exceed the diameter of the fixture drain.

This means you can run your pipe 24 feet without exceeding the slope. So for example, if you were to keep your pipe at 1/8 pitch, with a fall no further than 3", you would be exactly 24 feet away from the vent.

Again, this is off the 2009 code, based off of the IPC. It does not say 24 feet in table 906.1, but 906.2 is indirectly saying it is fine.

The reason your code book says unlimited is the slope and diameter will determine your maximum distance, and when you stay within those limits, it sort of works itself out if you know what I mean. Even with 1 1/4 all the way up. I suspect the word "unlimited" threw you off.


----------



## Pipeman77

cityplumbing said:


> I asked the question because I was browsing the vent section in my code book. It reads. The developed length of the fixture drain from trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.
> 
> Now, what would be your opinion for the maximum distance from trap to vent fitting you would feel comfortable based on this in the code book?


In ontario you are only allowed 1m in the vertical plain from the fixture to the vent connection. As for the fixture drain or "vertical leg" as they call it here there is no distance that i can find in the code book but there are teaching it in school that it should be 1.2m max (that was my teachers personal preference)


----------



## MarkToo

wyefortyfive said:


> I am going to take a shot at this. In certain cases, we can have a 3" trap, 24 feet from the vent! Here is how:
> 
> Section 906.2 states, The vent for a fixture drain, except where serving a fixture with integral traps, such as water closets, shall connect above the weir of the fixture trap being vented. The total SLOPE shall not exceed the diameter of the fixture drain.
> 
> This means you can run your pipe 24 feet without exceeding the slope. So you still have it at 1/8" pitch, and your fall still does not go past 3 inches.
> I hope I am not being confusing.
> 
> Again, this is off the 2009 code, based off of the IPC.


I doubt your code will allow a 100:1 or 1/8" per foot grade on 3" pipe.

You might want to check your minimum grades in the code.


----------



## user2090

MarkToo said:


> I doubt your code will allow a 100:1 or 1/8" per foot grade on 3" pipe.
> 
> You might want to check your minimum grades in the code.



Why not its code here. Code is written for 1/4 but give a formula for pitching it 1/8 per foot. Changes the DFU load a little bit. As you can imagine,since its minimum that is the high bar for many to attempt to reach. :furious:


----------



## cityplumbing

No that's not confusing. Just never exceeded 8 ft in a residential bathroom. Guess I've never done any huge master baths. I was just wondering about problems with drains being sluggish when exceeding certain distances when venting toilets especially on 3in.


----------



## Gettinit

cityplumbing said:


> I asked the question because I was browsing the vent section in my code book. It reads. The developed length of the fixture drain from trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.
> 
> Now, what would be your opinion for the maximum distance from trap to vent fitting you would feel comfortable based on this in the code book?


The max distance (if not mentioned yet) mentioned by the code books have a vent installed before breaking hydrolic gradient.


----------



## user8031

MarkToo said:


> I doubt your code will allow a 100:1 or 1/8" per foot grade on 3" pipe.
> 
> You might want to check your minimum grades in the code.


Yes, 3 and 4 inch is at 1/8 inch PER FOOT, MINIMUM, my friend!


----------



## cityplumbing

Im interpreting this in my code book as there's an exception when dealing with self siphoning fixtures like water closets.


----------



## OldSchool

cityplumbing said:


> I asked the question because I was browsing the vent section in my code book. It reads. The developed length of the fixture drain from trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.
> 
> Now, what would be your opinion for the maximum distance from trap to vent fitting you would feel comfortable based on this in the code book?


I still use of my old code book but for us it was 5ft

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## MarkToo

OldSchool said:


> I still use of my old code book but for us it was 5ft
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop



Yeah, it was 4'11". They've gone and changed it to 3'3" vertical and 9'9" horizontal.

I find the new code book a lousy read (less rules and more charts), compared to the old one but I guess it's all what you're used to.


----------



## Tommy plumber

cityplumbing said:


> I asked the question because I was browsing the vent section in my code book. It reads. The developed length of the fixture drain from trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.
> 
> Now, what would be your opinion for the maximum distance from trap to vent fitting you would feel comfortable based on this in the code book?


 







It used to be 5' from the point of vent for a W/C.

Then the code changed to 10' from the point of vent for a W/C.

Now there is no limit.


----------



## Fast fry

Venting is over rated..... I have not seen a drain not work and I have been forced to do some stupid **** when I was young


----------



## [email protected]

Indie said:


> Why not its code here. Code is written for 1/4 but give a formula for pitching it 1/8 per foot. Changes the DFU load a little bit. As you can imagine,since its minimum that is the high bar for many to attempt to reach. :furious:


here we are not aloud to run 1/8 per foot on 3" and under period and for four inch only if given approval by the authority having jurisdiction.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing

This will blow you guys away. We vent our drains, not our wc's. I can run an infinite metre drain with however many wcs on it and only have one vent in between the last two fixtures. Provided my branches are 10 metres or less and i size the vent for fixture loading. Mabye drains work different here Haha


----------



## evan

I interpret "not be limited" to mean no limits, as in as long as I need, a freakin mile, whatever. It's self siphoning, who cares about the vent.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Water closets are self siphoning fixtures. They rely on siphon action to completely evacuate the bowl, therefore a vent is a waste of time since all of the siphon action takes place before and above any vent that would be connected to the drain. It has taken a hundred years for the code to come around and realize that running a toilet vent is a waste of time and money. Of course, there are still plumbers out there that will insist that without a vent the bowl contents can be "pulled" by other fixtures which is to some extent true if the rest of the plumbing in the building was not properly designed.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Don't you guys mean that W/C's are self-filling? They don't self-siphon; you have to flush them. The trap in a W/C is self-filling.

But we get the point.


----------



## user8031

Tommy plumber said:


> Don't you guys mean that W/C's are self-filling? They don't self-siphon; you have to flush them. The trap in a W/C is self-filling.
> 
> But we get the point.


Was going to say something, but held off. I second your motion.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

*Musings from the geez...*



cityplumbing said:


> I asked the question because I was browsing the vent section in my code book. It reads. The developed length of the fixture drain from trap weir to the vent fitting for self-siphoning fixtures, such as water closets, shall not be limited.
> 
> Has been that way, at least in BOCA dating back to '72, which was the first version of BOCA adopted in Va.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cityplumbing said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not confusing. Just never exceeded 8 ft in a residential bathroom. Guess I've never done any huge master baths. I was just wondering about problems with drains being sluggish when exceeding certain distances when venting toilets especially on 3in.
> 
> 
> 
> I've argued til I've been blue in the face w/inspectors on this. I've never seen a problem with a toilet draining, most of the time you wind up running the lav. drain/vent into the toilet drain. AFAIC, a drain with an S trap, no vent drained better because of the siphoning action. Very few I saw would actually siphon the water out of the trap
Click to expand...


----------



## theplumbinator

They make it simple in the code here for us. The fixture on the line dose not matter. 3" ten feet from vent to trap, "2 inch 8' vent to trap 1 1/2" 5 feet. The larger the pipe the farther away you can be from the vent. Not that ive ever had a bathroom with a toilet More then ten feet from another fixture that I cant wet vent to. Guess it could happen in commercial job but then I would probably battery vent all toilets at the same time.


----------



## ditchdigger

Vent anything downstream of a pumped fixture or water closet and not with a flat vent if the horizontal arm on sink is greater than 5 ft revent


----------



## No-hub

6 feet in Oregon for 3 and 4 inch, does not matter size of toilet drain. Works well since there is always a wall with-in 12 inches. 15' would work though.


----------



## billy_awesome

Just for the sake or arguing ive seen a toilet on a second story house siphon the water from a laundry trap in the basement when flushed.

No idea how it happened or how anything was vented, but sometimes there are perfect storms and "stuff" happens......for the 20 bux in parts, I'll be installing a vent.....


----------



## dirk119

No-hub said:


> 6 feet in Oregon for 3 and 4 inch, does not matter size of toilet drain. Works well since there is always a wall with-in 12 inches. 15' would work though.


Exactly.... with a wall within 12 inches why would you ever think about stretching a vent out... this is a conversation for a floor drain


----------



## Tommy plumber

dirk119 said:


> Exactly.... with a wall within 12 inches why would you ever think about stretching a vent out... this is a conversation for a floor drain


 







Sounds like you know your stuff. All new ones are encouraged to post an intro.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Michaelcookplum

wyefortyfive said:


> I am going to take a shot at this. In certain cases, we can have a 3" trap, 24 feet from the vent! Here is how:
> 
> Section 906.2 states, The vent for a fixture drain, except where serving a fixture with integral traps, such as water closets, shall connect above the weir of the fixture trap being vented. The total SLOPE shall not exceed the diameter of the fixture drain.
> 
> This means you can run your pipe 24 feet without exceeding the slope. So for example, if you were to keep your pipe at 1/8 pitch, with a fall no further than 3", you would be exactly 24 feet away from the vent.
> 
> Again, this is off the 2009 code, based off of the IPC. It does not say 24 feet in table 906.1, but 906.2 is indirectly saying it is fine.
> 
> The reason your code book says unlimited is the slope and diameter will determine your maximum distance, and when you stay within those limits, it sort of works itself out if you know what I mean. Even with 1 1/4 all the way up. I suspect the word "unlimited" threw you off.


Has the 2009 changed from 10' to 12'? Or had that always been 12' for you. 06ipc is 10'


----------



## Michaelcookplum

billy_awesome said:


> Just for the sake or arguing ive seen a toilet on a second story house siphon the water from a laundry trap in the basement when flushed.
> 
> No idea how it happened or how anything was vented, but sometimes there are perfect storms and "stuff" happens......for the 20 bux in parts, I'll be installing a vent.....


20 bucks and then are you working for free?


----------



## billy_awesome

Michaelcookplum said:


> 20 bucks and then are you working for free?


It's obvious you have no idea how fast and efficient of a worker I am...


----------

